# Help! Bunny won't leave litter box!



## Macky (Mar 27, 2018)

We have had our bunny for about 3 years now and she is used to her cage, but she won't leave the litter!


----------



## Blue eyes (Mar 27, 2018)

It's difficult to see the cage flooring in the photo. What is the cage floor? Do you have any pet beds or fleece down elsewhere for bunny to lay upon?


----------



## Macky (Mar 27, 2018)

The floor is made of tiles, like you would find in a kichen, and there is no fleece or bed


Blue eyes said:


> It's difficult to see the cage flooring in the photo. What is the cage floor? Do you have any pet beds or fleece down elsewhere for bunny to lay upon?


----------



## JBun (Mar 27, 2018)

How long has this been going on? Is your bun still eating, drinking, and behaving normally(happy to see you, energetic) otherwise? Is the tile flooring new to your bun? Will your bun get out of the litter box at all or won't step foot out of it? What does your bun do when you take her out of her cage, will she hop around and play? Any tooth grinding, dribbling urine, straining to urinate, lethargy, sitting hunched up and uncomfortable for long periods, changing positions frequently(laying down belly pressing, getting up, then laying right back down again like she can't get comfortable), or lack of appetite? Is her poop the normal round balls, or is it mushy or irregularly shaped at all? Is her urine normal, or is it thick and creamy or gritty at all?


----------



## Macky (Mar 27, 2018)

This has been going on all day, and the tile was always in the cage. She is starting to eat again, she wasn't earlier. Everything else seems normal, this may be an overreaction on my part


----------



## JBun (Mar 27, 2018)

If she wasn't eating before and this is just a new thing today, then I would say she had an upset stomach from something and was probably belly pressing while laying in the litter box. It's a common thing for rabbits to do when they don't feel well with an upset stomach. They will stay in their litter box and will lay there not getting out.

It's not an overreaction if this is what happened. Rabbits not eating for 12-24 hours is considered an emergency. Depending on behavior and other symptoms, not eating for even less time could be an emergency. A rabbit not eating means they are uncomfortable and/or in pain. A rabbit that won't eat for too long, is at risk of developing a digestive blockage.

So keep a close eye on your bun. Make sure she continues to eat, drink, poop, and pee. I will usually offer some of my buns their usual greens as they are more inclined to want to eat them after having a stomach upset, and the extra moisture from the veggies is good for getting bun hydrated. Though keeping in mind that some veggies(particularly cruciferous ones) and spoiled veggies, can have the potential of being the cause of the digestive upset, especially if it's a new veggie to the rabbit. 

If she stops eating again, worsens, isn't eating again by morning(if it's night where you are now), or you have any doubts or concerns as to how she's doing, then you should get her to an experienced rabbit vet immediately. Usually you should be given gut motility meds, pain meds like meloxicam, sometimes an antibiotic like baytril if an underlying infection is suspected as the cause, and sub q fluids if bun is dehydrated. I also like to give baby gas drops if I suspect my bun has gas. This is the usual for a normal case of gi stasis, but it all depends on what is going on and what the vets findings are.
http://www.bio.miami.edu/hare/ileus.html
https://rabbit.org/vet-listings/


----------



## Macky (Mar 27, 2018)

JBun said:


> If she wasn't eating before and this is just a new thing today, then I would say she had an upset stomach from something and was probably belly pressing while laying in the litter box. It's a common thing for rabbits to do when they don't feel well with an upset stomach. They will stay in their litter box and will lay there not getting out.
> 
> It's not an overreaction if this is what happened. Rabbits not eating for 12-24 hours is considered an emergency. Depending on behavior and other symptoms, not eating for even less time could be an emergency. A rabbit not eating means they are uncomfortable and/or in pain. A rabbit that won't eat for too long, is at risk of developing a digestive blockage.
> 
> ...


 Ok, thank you for the help!


----------

